# If you could have any LS steamer



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you could have your choice of what you would want for a steam locomotive in large scale what would it be??????????????????
Mine will be this... the finest steamer to ever grace the rails.. my opoinion of course, but whos going to tell me im wrong...
he he he
Nick


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

More pictures...........


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

"You're wrong" (just kidding!) Actually, that particular design looks like "Art Deco" for steam engines (for some reason it reminds me of the movie _Metropolis_...)


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

That's because it WAS Art Deco for steam engines, and probably the finest example ever. The J3-A has always been one of my favorite steame engines of all time.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Mine would be a K-27 or K-28 in 1:22.5 scale to go with the rest of my rolling stock!


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*SP Cabforward of Course!!* 
We moved to the left coast in 1944, saw my 1st Cab Forwords in Needles, Calif, coming from Indiana/Illinois was a first!, still like them, have an HO Akane AC-10,
but will proboby never be able to afford a LS model......dream dream


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I would like Sandy River & Rangeley Lakes #24, which is available, but light-years out of my price range. 

Jeff C


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A Cagney class D... or is 15" gauge too large?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The General!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/W%26A_No3.JPG


Edit: I forgot to add... that is a Standard Gauge locomotive so it would HAVE TO BE 1:32 scale.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Blue Comet with a rake of coaches to match in 1:32 live steam of course


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to be too boring... but I really like Mikados..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

boring! ha ha ha! 

Nick, I like your first suggestion... wild looking.. wasn't that designed by the same guy who designed the GG-1 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

While not as elegant as the Dreyfuss Hudson and the Loewy K-4, my nod goes to the Reading Crusader. The Reading served my home town, Palmyra, Pennsylvania, so this Pennsylvania Dutchman chooses the Pennsylvania Dutch streamliner. The hogger probably had to talk Pennsylvania Dutch to a Reading locomotive, or it would not respect him. (OBTW Gregg, Loewy was the designer for the GG1, not Dreyfuss. But it's sometimes hard to remember which industrial designer streamlined which road's locomotives.) The Crusader locomotives were home-brewed, and have been called "prototype tinplate" locomotives by one columnist for Railroad Model Craftsman. Still, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so they are beautiful to me.










Ironically, Aristo proposed a Crusader in their 1991 catalog. I still have the catalog for that year. The litigation with LGB over track drained the funds that would have gone into development of the Crusader locomotive, and it was still born. Please excuse the poor quality of the photos. I cannot suppress the flash on my digital camera - the control button to the flash menu no longer responds. However, black electrical tape may be used with impunity. So I must choose between over exposure or under exposure. This time I chose under exposure, but you can still make out most of the detail. The catalog photo of the Crusader was poor to begin with.



















Perhaps someday Aristo will dust off their old plans. The locomotive would sure look good with their fluted streamliners.

Today I live in the home of another top-notch streamliner, N&W Class J 611, and the community is Roanoke, Virginia. The Js were also a home-brew streamliner. Some wide radius curves would be needed to accomodate a Class J!

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By audi84 on 01/02/2009 8:54 AM
*SP Cabforward of Course!!* 
We moved to the left coast in 1944, saw my 1st Cab Forwords in Needles, Calif, coming from Indiana/Illinois was a first!, still like them, have an HO Akane AC-10,
but will proboby never be able to afford a LS model......dream dream




I'll never afford a true cab forwaed so I made my own. Check it out.








http://rlvette.angelfire.com/my_photo_album/


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/02/2009 7:32 PM
boring! ha ha ha! 

Nick, I like your first suggestion... wild looking.. wasn't that designed by the same guy who designed the GG-1 

Regards, Greg





Boring??????? are you out of your mind SIR....................... he he he While the Dryfuss is my all time favorate steamer, every time i go to the museum in pennsy and see that gg-1 INSIDE i get a stiffy and want to get naked and run around it all day long!!!!! my girl freind thinks im nuts... I'D PROBABLY GET THROW OUT !!!! but maybe not...HE HE HE by the way im a PROUD OWNER OF THE FINEST GG-1 BUILT IN 1/29TH SCALE USA trains all the way







very long newyears weekend he he he YOU KNOW YOU LAUGHED...Nick...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Nick, I'd really like to see a Dreyfuss Hudson be produced next, that is one beauty of an engine. It's probably one of the single most recognizable steam engines in the general public and would consider it #1 on the list for iconic steam power.

I do actually like the Hudson on your avatar too. 

Outside of that I'd really like to see a UP9000 but I'm betting that's just a pipe dream.











Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 01/02/2009 9:30 PM
Posted By audi84 on 01/02/2009 8:54 AM
*SP Cabforward of Course!!* 
We moved to the left coast in 1944, saw my 1st Cab Forwords in Needles, Calif, coming from Indiana/Illinois was a first!, still like them, have an HO Akane AC-10,
but will proboby never be able to afford a LS model......dream dream




I'll never afford a true cab forwaed so I made my own. Check it out.

http://rlvette.angelfire.com/my_photo_album/



Link isn't working for me. It takes me to a photo album of a starter set around a pool. Do I need to click on something else?


Raymond


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch! 
Starter Set? 
That hurt Ray

Just click the next button above the main pic to scroll through the pics or look in the lower left corner.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

No no I'm very sorry, I didn't mean it like that!







I thought the LGB engine was from an LGB starter set. I'm not too familiar with the LGB product line so I could be wrong. I know you had some other engines and rolling stock but was trying to keep my description simple. Sorry please forgive any offense. 

I'll check it out, thanks!


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I see it, the very last picture at the bottom. LOL sorry I was looking quickly for an articulated. Really cool job! Do you have any other frontal photos of it?

And judging from the looks of that beautiful pool, you have a much nicer backyard than I do so... lol I have grass and an a 3 ft by 3 ft slab porch and that's it. 


Raymond


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW!!!!! That Reading Crusader is one hot looking locomotive!!! I used to live in Reading, PA too. Too bad Aristo never went through with it. I'd certainly buy it. Thanks for sharing Dave, I have never seen it, I was waaaaaaaay too young. I grew up in the Conrail era. I sure do miss the Dutch and Amish, and all the other folks in PA. REALLY miss the food as well. 

-Will


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

By coincidence I was just looking at pictures of the Reading crusader today, and thinking about the old Aristo Pacific chassis and drive I have laying around....

Joel Miller made a really nice Hiawatha by carving the body out of a piece of wood. I was thinking that'd be a good way to go about making the crusader. Joel's loco is in the builder's logs 

But since I grew up in Lansdale, with the Reading passing through all day, I'd like to see a Reading T-1 , the "Reading Northern"










Or a Reading G-3 Pacific










There's something abut the combination of the simple streamlining and the really massive Wooten firebox that I really like. The MTH "american freedom train" is based on a Reading T1, but if I got one I'd modify it back to Reading



I mean, look, that's one honkin Pacific


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure but i thought one of these was on display at the B/O MUSEUM, i know they have something steamlined there, but cant remember for sure.....
Nick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/04/2009 4:59 PM
I see it, the very last picture at the bottom. LOL sorry I was looking quickly for an articulated. Really cool job! Do you have any other frontal photos of it?

And judging from the looks of that beautiful pool, you have a much nicer backyard than I do so... lol I have grass and an a 3 ft by 3 ft slab porch and that's it. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


Raymond




Ray no offense taken, I was just messing with you. 

As for the Cab Forward, I don't have a shot yet as the final product is only in my mind. 

As for the yard, it's nice until the next tropical storm put it inder water again. 

When I am able to move the trains out into the yard, they'll have to be elevated to stay dry.

The layout around the pool is just a temporary set up. 

Did you see the second page of the album?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rivette,

That's about the neatest little cab-fwd engine I've seen in awhile. Since my layout dictates small engines, do you mind if I copy a pic of it with the intention of building my own?

Les


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/04/2009 6:43 PM
Rivette,

That's about the neatest little cab-fwd engine I've seen in awhile. Since my layout dictates small engines, do you mind if I copy a pic of it with the intention of building my own?

Les



Hi Les

No problem. Copy away

Randy


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone care to donate $3K for the poor (me) ?

Too much??? ....OK only $700











Anyone? 

Anyone?

Bueller?

Bueller???


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Will;

I was born in December, 1945, but I remember very little about Reading steam locomotives. Actually, my first strong memory of Reading steam locomotives is from an Iron Horse Ramble I took when I was about 12 or 13 years old. That trip was double-headed by T1s 2100 and 2124.

I'm glad you like the Crusader locomotives as well. They spent most of their working lives east of where I grew up. I learned about them from books. They bore numbers 117 and 118, and were class G1sas on the Reading. They had a cruising speed of 75mph, but could probably go faster when required. (I had Reading brakemen tell me about riding 4-6-0 camelbacks that were doing 85mph!) Even though the Reading had no watering troughs of their own, the Crusader tenders had scoops. The Reading ran over the Central of New Jersey to reach New York, NY, and the CNJ had watering troughs.

Lownote;

If you ever want to kitbash a Reading steam locomotive, it's a very prototypical thing to do. The T1s were a prototype kitbash. They were built from I10sb Consolidations using "kits" supplied by the Baldwin Locomotive Works. The G3sa Pacifics were certainly a powerful looking Pacific, and I have read that they were good runners as well. Built in the late 1940s, their working lives were far too short. Reading steam locomotives were lagged (insulated) all the way to their smokebox fronts, which tended to give them a semi-streamlined look.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta say I'm liking the looks of the upcoming Aristo Consolidation 2-8-0...


----------

